# Best way to apply Salad Bowl Finish?



## GAwoodworker (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello Lumberjock community! I've been turning pens for a few years and have recently jumped into the world of turning bowls. I've found wax, mineral oil, tung oil varnish, and BLO to give nice finishes, but I picked up some General Finishes Salad Bowl Finish. I've tried it on two bowls now and am pleased with it, but cannot get that nice luster that I've seen on others. I'm able to get a nice satin finish with a few coats but it's just not getting the wood to shine or pop like I've seen before. What are your preferred methods of application? Any techniques, tips, or tricks that you've learned or found helpful? Any comments or advice would be very much appreciated!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I let it cure for a week or two, then buff with my Beall buffing system.


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

I have always used Mahoney's Walnut Oil with great results. Only oil I ever use.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I apply three coats with a soft cloth, letting each one dry, then wipe off excess finish and let it sit overnight before putting the next coat. Like Gerry, I then buff it out on the Beall buffer and apply Ren Wax or carnauba wax as the last step.

You might want to be sure that you have left a really well sanded finish prior to applying any topcoat. What grit do you go to when sanding?

One other suggestion would be to apply Aqua Coat after finish sanding and before putting the salad bowl finish on. It does a great job of giving you an even better surface to work from.

Hope this helps!

Ron


----------

